

Obama advises caution in use of Facebook - coderdude
http://noteither.blogspot.com/2010/05/obama-advises-caution-in-use-of.html

======
johnl
I thought the issue wasn't "Obama is right that you have to watch out what
personal information" you show per the comment but that Facebook is the
culprit in exposing what information is public. A consistent policy from
Facebook would go a longer way than getting the government involved to
"police" the internet.

